

PHP Developer Contest: Win a trip to Ireland on Engine Yard - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/win-a-trip-to-ireland-on-engine-yard/

======
j_col
By the way, failte (pronounced _fall-cha_ ) is Irish for welcome! There should
be an ascent (fada) on the a but HN is struggling with the character encoding
for some reason.

~~~
paulca
Fáilte?!

~~~
j_col
Go raibh maith agat!

